# Tell me yay or nay!



## MissMissy (Mar 13, 2007)

i wanted to wear this skirt with these tube socks what so you think?YAy or nay? With some plain white tenny shoes? maybe backless sketchers


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

That sounds really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Almost about Avril Lavigne-y






But if you dec ide against that you could also try some leggings with cute flats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2007)

i say nay,it is too fashion text-booky. great for a photoshoot, but not great for everyday wear, but that's just my personal style


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 13, 2007)

mm, I say nay too. It's too 80s.. LOL. It looks good on avril, but I agree with Aprill, it's a good look for a photoshoot, not real life. Some fashion trends just DON'T compute into real life. The socks and skirt separately ARE cute though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

yay, because it's a funny look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'd wear it with tennis shoes, like converse.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

i got to yays and two nays. lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 14, 2007)

Nay! You could wear the skirt with just the white shoes and that would be cute! I have some backless white skechers and they look way cute with denim skirts!


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 14, 2007)

I wouldn't, but I have a hard time putting outfits together (I always have to buy what's on the mannequin!)


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

Nay.


----------



## H1baby (Mar 14, 2007)

YAY. I think it would look cute and trendy. As long as you feel good in it then go for it. I like it.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 14, 2007)

Nay.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 14, 2007)

Nay because it might make you look younger than you are going for.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

i hate that! it's so 1980s lol


----------



## Saje (Mar 14, 2007)

Im Yay for it because I do it lol. Its trendy here (well was until it got hot). But I think your area might be a factor.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

i think it will be cute


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nay. really 80s, and IMO, looks like you are trying too hard to be trendy. I like minis with plain ol flip flops or flats. =]


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

I say yay because I'm a sucker for those socks!!! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

its not something i'd personally wear


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 14, 2007)

I say why not. I think with the right pink top, you will look cool and even funky.


----------



## missally (Mar 14, 2007)

I say nay. that is an outfit I would point out to the people around me, sorry.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 15, 2007)

Avril did wear that outfit. She wore it in this music video check it out.. i love the song and video


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 15, 2007)

nay for me.


----------



## MACAddict4Life (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay, what ever you feel comfortable in!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 15, 2007)

Yah...I think it'd be cute with the skirt.


----------



## iatreia (Mar 15, 2007)

nay-- won't it make legs chunky? but i guess it depends


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Short skirts (or shorts) generally make legs look thinner. As far as the socks...since they're fitted to the legs, I can't imagine them making legs look thick unless the person wearing them already had thick ankles/calves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Mar 15, 2007)

I know that we wear that outfit here whenever our sorority does the whole rollerskating thing. So I think depending on what you will be doing with the outfit on it should be fine.

(in my profile picture I'm wearing something similar but instead of socks I'm wearing legwarmers - guys digged it)


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly i wouldn't wear it. BUT the concept is cute. I think you can pull it off. Go for it


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2007)

i dunno i want to say nay but avril was rocking those socks in that pic.. i think it depends on the rest of the outfit and personality to pull it off


----------



## Jules123 (Mar 16, 2007)

where can you find tube socks like those?


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 16, 2007)

if you are comfortable, and feel good, then YAY


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 16, 2007)

i'd say nay.


----------



## Ambered (Apr 16, 2007)

well i have been there and done that.

not with the sketchers...just tennies.

i had some baby blue tubes i wore with a baby blue mini and tennys

of course i was going to a rave and it was the 90s...


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd say no. Maybe just some cute leggings under it, like in the second pic posted.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok i love 80;s but thats a deff nay. It reminds me of roller disco!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 16, 2007)

I say Nay to the tube socks.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Wasn't roller disco the 70s? lol.


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 18, 2007)

jean skirts with tights and ballet flats are really 2006

but those tubesocks look cute


----------



## supergirlmiyea (Apr 18, 2007)

i love stockings!! and socks! this sounds like a great idea to me


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

It depends on how old you are...if you are over 18 NAY, but if you are younger than that yay...if it works for you.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2007)

To me it's too 80's. I've already done that look, when I was like 11! LOL!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 20, 2007)

I like it. I do that with my mini's and my converse.


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 20, 2007)

love the 80s but not this look so much. just wear the skirt!


----------



## katnahat (Apr 22, 2007)

I say Yay. The pink plaid detail on back of the mini makes me think very casual. I think those socks and a pair of cute frayed tennis shoes (examples below).












I think the frayed will really pull together a casual yet hip look. I would soooo wear it.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2007)

nay on longer socks, but the shoes and the skirt would be real cute.


----------

